
Ten Principles for Growth as a Software Engineer - rbanffy
https://dev.to/gergelyorosz/ten-principles-for-growth-as-a-software-engineer-1agn
======
f1a
This is some really good advice. It's just hard to put some of the outwardly
social aspects into practice for me. I wish there was some key to getting that
fixed

